# no glue vinyl floor (armstrong)



## kirtland (Dec 12, 2006)

I am considering using 'no glue' vinyl floor in the kitchen. Has anyone had any experience with this? Its new to me and seems too good to be true - can lay over existing vinyl floor and no glue! I would appreciate any pros/cons anyone may have. Thanks.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

"no glue" vinyl installations are not new they're just a cheaper ? way of placing a vinyl floor over an existing one. Years ago we did many in apartments where the tenant did not care for the "look" that was the kitchen floor but landlord either refused to redo or did not allow the tenant to place a new gluedown floor over the old, so we would loose lay a new vinyl over the old. My opinion is that it is a temporary floor and will not wear as well as a glued down over a properly prepared substrate.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

The ones that I've installed were more fibreglass than vinyl and they wear very well. Not cheap either, around $5/sq.ft. All that is needed is to seal the edges with silicone caulk. Guaranteed not to shrink or expand. Very easy to work with as it won't buckle if you fold it. Looks pretty decent too, I love the stuff.


----------



## kirtland (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, they sd it was basically fiberglass. There is a special type of tape that you use to bond it to the floor. Armstrong also sells an install kit that guarantees a perfect install (if you miscut, they will replace the flooring (up to 26 sq yds).

Im going to get some today and install it Tuesday. Ill let you know how it goes....


----------



## kirtland (Dec 12, 2006)

And the cost is only $1.11 a sq ft (some were only $0.88 a sq ft!) at HD


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> Guaranteed not to shrink or expand.


I wouldn't say that.

But the product is a good one along with other manufacturers.
This is the Vinyl of the future so prepare for it.

Emboss level the old floor first or the pattern will come up thru the new one.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

Florcraft said:


> But the product is a good one along with other manufacturers.
> This is the Vinyl of the future so prepare for it.


There's a graveyard of the floors of the future out there. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count them all over the last 40 yrs.
Don't get me wrong I'm all for new products I'm just a bit jaded on hype.


----------



## scrtagtmn06 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just purchased some cork flooring from www.lumberliquidators.com, it is supposed be the next big thing... I am remodeling my bathroom with it. I just finished my bonus room with some laminate from the same company. I cannot wait to get it, I think it will look awesome!


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Zero Punch said:


> There's a graveyard of the floors of the future out there. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count them all over the last 40 yrs.
> Don't get me wrong I'm all for new products I'm just a bit jaded on hype.



So far all of my jobs have went extremely well.
your right, time will tell.
But usually after a year of using a product, I will see problems with it in that time frame that will lead me to believe this may not work out.


----------

